# Shrimps love Atison Betta Pro pellets



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Yesterday I was a bit curious if cherry red shrimps would eat pellets so I decided to drop two betta pellets into the tank. 10 minutes later when I came back 1 of the pellet was aleady gone. This morning I put in 4 pellets and when I came home there was only 2 left.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad to hear that they enjoyed the Betta pellets. What else are you feeding them?


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

A lot of hair algae .


----------

